# Correct air pressure for 700x38 tire



## jskash (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a Giant Cypress with 700x38 tires. The max on the sidewall is 85 pounds. I was pumping them up to about 80, but the bike store suggested I run them about 70 or less. All of my riding is on city streets. Any suggestions are appreciated.<textarea id="adlesse_unifier_magic_element_id" style="display: none; "></textarea><input type="hidden" id="triggerLogout"><input type="hidden" id="signupTrigger">


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Plug your weight + the bike weight on this and follow the outcome as a starting point. From there adjust up or down depending on how it feels.
Bicycle tire pressure calculator

The pressure stamped on the tire is the manufacturers max limit. If you have the proper size tire for your weight you should be below that.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I weigh 175lbs. and run my 35's at 45-55psi. For 38's I'd drop 5-10psi from those numbers. I run the 25's on my road bike at 85-90psi so it definitely sounds like you're overinflating them.


----------

